
Amazon adds UI for building CloudFormation templates - jdc0589
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-aws-cloudformation-designer-support-for-more-services/
======
jdc0589
it's cool, I guess, but I don't really get the point. You still have to edit
properties in JSON. Not a big deal, but if anything it's less flexible than
using something like Troposphere. I was hoping there would be an actual UI to
make it more obvious what property combo's should be used in conjunction,
etc... without having to pour through the documentation.

It also took about 2 minutes to load up a giant existing template, and the
visualization was basically un-usable.

